# hacer lampara de leds a 12 volts



## voyteck (Oct 15, 2010)

Buen dia foreros, tengo pensado armar unas 4 lamparas de leds para alimentarlas con 12 volts de una bateria sellada a 17 amperes hora. Quisiera que me asesoraran para hacer la conexión, que hasta el momento solo se que es mas conveniente en paralelo. El plan es armar cada lampara con 5 focos blancos de alta luminosidad de 5mm a 3 volts, pero no se que resistencias ocupar para no quemarlos. ¿Podrian recomendarme algo?

La carga de la bateria sera con un panel solar y de ahi estas lamparas estarian conectadas para alumbrado nocturno de algunas zonas en la casa, basicamente puerta principal y jardin , solo como seguridad.

saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## jreyes (Oct 15, 2010)

Hola !

¿Cuál es la corriente nominal de los LEDs que piensas utilizar?. (hay de 20mA, 80mA, 350mA).


Adiosín...!


----------



## voyteck (Oct 15, 2010)

gracias por contestar jreyes, acabo de checar la pagina de la tienda y tienen las siguientes caracteristicas:

Led ultrabrillante blanco de 5mm, Voltaje: 3,5 a 4 Vcc
- Intensidad luminosa: 600 a 800 mcd
- Corriente: 20 mA
- Angulo de iluminación: 30° respecto a la horizontal
- Diámetro: 5 mm
- Largo: 8,6 mm 

Led megabrillante blanco de 5mm, Voltaje: 3,2 Vcc
- Potencia: 400 mW
- Luminosidad: 7,000 mcd
- Corriente: 100 mA
- Diámetro: 5 mm


espero estos datos sean suficientes, saludos


----------



## gca (Oct 15, 2010)

Ley de oHms
R=V/I
donde votaje es V1 que suministras - V2 que necesitan los led
y la intensidad es el consumo de los led.

Con los 5 led en paralelo seria 12v-3v=9v=V
y la intensidad se sumarian I=20mA*5

R=9v/0.1A
R=90 Ohms

por lo tanto tenes que conectar los 5 led en paralelo y una resistencia de 100ohms que es un valor comercial.

Saludos


----------



## jreyes (Oct 15, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/240407/

Ahí se muestra un espejo de corriente para asegurar la corriente de los LEDs.




Adiosín...!


----------



## Estampida (Oct 15, 2010)

Jreyes tiene tu solucion, los led blancos funcionan apartir de 3.2V hasta 3.6V, y hay que dar prioridad en el control de corriente y no el voltaje en si.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 15, 2010)

Hola.

Los LEDs no son focos o bombilla son diodos, por eso no se deben poner en paralelo.
Como ya te han dicho, lo importante en los LED es la corriente y no el voltaje. Sí usas un regulador de voltaje las resistencias en serie con los diodos será suficiente.
Algo como esto .

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## soerok (Oct 15, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Los LEDs no son focos o bombilla son diodos, por eso no se deben poner en paralelo...
> 
> ...



La verdad, dirán que soy un noob pero no entiendo el porque de los LED's en paralelo, dices que son diodos, y por ello no se pueden poner en paralelo, pero no se la razón, tu, en el diagrama que adjuntaste conectas grupos de LED's en serie, y después esos grupos están en paralelo, me podrías explicar el porque? 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 15, 2010)

Hola.

Cuando digo que no se deben poner en paralelo, me refiero a cuando se conecta ánodo con ánodo y cátodo con cátodo, es decir sin resistencia cada uno.
Otra cosa es poner un LED (o LEDs) en serie con su resistencia limitadora, en paralelo con otro LED (o LEDs) con su resistencia limitadora. Allí los LEDs no están en paralelo, lo que está en paralelo son las hileras de LEDs con sus resistencias limitadoras.

Ya que no hay dos dispositivos semicoducctores idénticos (diodo, transistor, etc.), cuando los conectas en paralelo uno trabajará más que el otro, es por eso que se usan otros elementos que compensan esa diferencias y así poder usarlos de manera conjunta.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## soerok (Oct 15, 2010)

Oooh...
Bueno entonces, hice un circuito tipo "Policía", y eso explica el porque de que algunos LED's brillan mas que otros, el problema se solucionaría agrupando LED's en serie con su R limitadora, y conectar en paralelo las diferentes hileras, no es asi?, y la R limitadora se calcularía con la ley de Ohm.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 15, 2010)

Hola.

Sí, esa es la manera de conectar los LEDs. El LED (o LEDs en serie) siempre debe tener una resistencia limitadora, a menos que uses fuentes de corriente constante para alimentar el LED (o LEDs en serie), en ese caso no es necesaria la resistencia limitadora, ya que la corriente que pasa por el LED es constante, este es el mejor método de alimentar los LEDs.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jreyes (Oct 15, 2010)

Una alternativa sería usar un elevador de voltaje y conectar hasta 5 LEDs en serie. La regulación de los LEDs es por corriente. Un circuito así es bastante eficiente.



http://img38.imageshack.us/i/elevadorled.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

El circuito está basado en un elevador de voltaje publicado por fogonazo®. Originalmente el control lo realizaba un transistor (por voltaje de base), sin embargo los 0.7V adicionales para un circuito alimentado por batería puede ser demasiado desperdicio (considerando que la salida puede tener varios amperes), así que se cambió por un comparador (en el simulador es un comparador de algunos nanosegundos).

Si bien el voltaje de control es bajo (algunos milivolts) se puede agregar un amplificador para dejar el muestreo en el valor que más nos convenga.

LA eficiencia es cercana al 95% (según el simulador).



Adiosín...!


----------



## diegoja (Oct 15, 2010)

hola gente! como deberia hacer para conectar leds a 220v ?¿?¿ ya que quiero experimentar la realizacion de una lampara bajo consumo de leds blancos.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 15, 2010)

Hola.

Usa el buscador allí encontrarás lo que deseas, pon -  led 220V -

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## armentatron (Oct 15, 2010)

voyteck me podrias decir en que tienda checaste esos leds porfas


----------



## jreyes (Oct 15, 2010)

Sería interesante saber cuáles LEDs va a usar.


Adiosín...!


----------



## voyteck (Oct 18, 2010)

Agradezco todas sus respuestas compañeros. Veo que el circuito propuesto por jreyes es un poco mas complejo que el de aficionado que ventajas presenta? , en realidad busco algo sencillo y por ser en paralelo y distribucion de dos leds por rama creo hare mis lamparas de 4 o de 6 leds para que queden bien distribuidos y no se vea asimetrico.

¿Para calcular las resistencias ocupo la formula que aparece de kiukiv?

Respondiendo al compañero armentratron , la tienda es steren ahi en su catalogo de productos vienen los leds, te soy sincero los leds megabrillantes no los habia visto disponibles pero estoy por ver que tal se desempeñan y que mejor en este proyecto que tengo en mente.


----------

